# WTH! Where wuz you guys this weekend?



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I drove 250 miles to Maine and back and saw no troopers on the way up Friday night and I saw two ME troopers with Maniacs pulled over on the northbound lane (why were they letting the summer jerks go home Scott free and hitting on the home folks) and two NH troopers chewing the fat in the median. But none in MA.

Don't you guys bring in enough in tickets to pay for your overtime?

So I guess you guys had a nice Memorial Day weekend (or as our President would say, Veterans' Day) whether you wanted to or not.

So, my question is would you rather the overtime, or the holiday?


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Huh??...what makes you think the one trooper assigned to cover whatever stretch of road you travelled didn't have an arrest at the barracks? Or a crash somewhere else? The people in Mass don't want to pay for police, so this is what they get. Think of all the money the state lost in tickets huh?

And if our pay was decided by how many tickets we write, I'm sure we would all be millionaires. But that's not how it works.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude, I hope you didn't mean that they way it came off...


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

My wife tells me I have no sense of humor.


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

personally, I would rather have the holiday, but since we are down over 200 Troopers, and are at our lowest staffing levels since 1996, and the Command Staff doesn't give a FUCK about the road guys, this is what you get.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw one trooper on the Mass Pike heading east and one more at the 128 tolls from the pike. Other than that, the roads were empty. EVERY other day when i get off the pike at exit 10, Rt 12 in auburn (on my way home from work), there is always a trooper sitting on the median as you get onto Rt 12. Yesterday is the first time he wasn't there....


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Seriously, I thought maybe I was reading it wrong but apparently I'm not the only one......



OfficerObie59 said:


> Dude, I hope you didn't mean that they way it came off...


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

LawMan3 said:


> Ya that definitely didn't come off the right way...it more or less sounded like you were taking a shot at the Maine SP. I sure as hell hope that's not the case, which I'm sure it's not, considering you have a pretty decent rep here...


 I know I thought it was rather rude too...good I thought I was just being oversensitive.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess I gotta throw some more red meat out here for you guys to have some fun with. After all this is the "Ask a Cop" sub-forum.

Actually the Maine SP were the only ones that I actually observed out doing (part of) their job. 

BTW: I am originally from Maine and consider myself to be living in exile.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

We Maine Troopers were all at the topless donut shop. What business is it of yours ????


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Which way is it to East Vassalboro? (It seems like a long way from Kittery. Can you get theyah from theyah?)

Anyway now that the Maine SPers have 'fessed up, my revised questions is:

Where were the rest of you?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

On behalf of law enforcement officers all over New England, I apologize for our neglectful ways. Next year, feel free to stop by an area MSP Barracks and tell the trooper stuck at the desk on Memorial Day weekend how you feel, instead of being a little complaining, ball-less bitch on the internet throwing shots out hoping for someone to bite. That's what the Herald's Comment section is for.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Who said I was complaining? 

I was happy (actually overjoyed) they were enjoying a nice long holiday weekend!

I'd be happier still if y'all do a repeat every weekend.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Longknife, I didn't want to have to resort to this, but I guess I have to, since you can't heed our advice. Maybe it's exactly what you need to hear.
> 
> YouTube - A message


Hahaha! As a side note, Penn Jillette was from Greenfield MA.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Geez, this is what I get when I inquire whether you guys were relaxing and enjoying family get togethers and perhaps a steak on the barbie instead of out on the working your butts off on the hot (or rainy, as the case may be) macadam, or in case of the Maine SPers sippping a coffee and enjoying the view at the former Grand View Motel (I don't think it's a Dunkin Donuts, but I could be wrong).


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

This appears to be one of those "ignorance is bliss" scenarios.....LongKnife, you don't even realize how ignorant you sounded in this thread. Just drop it.



LongKnife56 said:


> Geez, this is what I get when I inquire whether you guys were relaxing and enjoying family get togethers and perhaps a steak on the barbie instead of out on the working your butts off on the hot (or rainy, as the case may be) macadam, or in case of the Maine SPers sippping a coffee and enjoying the view at the former Grand View Motel (I don't think it's a Dunkin Donuts, but I could be wrong).


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

So do you know the real reason why I was truly happy not to see too many cop cars on the side of the roads this weekend?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LongKnife56 said:


> So do you know the real reason why I was truly happy not to see too many cop cars on the side of the roads this weekend?


Because you got from Maine back 250 miles to Massachusetts in just 2 and a half hours without any blue lights appearing in your rearview mirror?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

LongKnife56 said:


> So do you know the real reason why I was truly happy not to see too many cop cars on the side of the roads this weekend?


If you got a speeding ticket, you'd have to explain why you were in Maine visiting what she thought was your *EX* boyfriend ??????


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmm. I drive the same speed as the vast majority of the traffic but do feel obliged to slow down to the PSL in certain situations to show respect. So I guess the conclusion is that most drivers are a-holes?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

LongKnife56 said:


> So I guess the conclusion is that most drivers are a-holes?


10-4. ESPECIALLY you little whiney bitches that come HERE looking for pity and advice !!


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Is this guy for real? Hey gutless do you even remotely understand how ignorant you sound? Instead of cruising the highways looking for cops, here's an idea, swing into the local barracks, thank them for working the holiday and being away from their loved ones on a long weekend.

That is unless your pride and sense of humor get in the way.

Be lucky you are home with your wife not where I am.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

The OP came across like a jackass, but still made a valid point; when I was a kid, we had a vacation camp in Maine, and when we drove up there, I'd always see the state police running radar or making traffic stops. It seemed like they were everywhere.

Now, they're almost nowhere to be found; I drive to my brother's place in Maine, and it's the exception rather than the rule if I see a MSP cruiser. I believe that's an indictment on understaffing and misappropriation of resources, not the desire of troopers to do the job. When you have 70% of your personnel in specialty assignments, one shouldn't be surprised when there are less people on the front lines.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

How am I whining or asking for pity or advice? (I know others do.) I came seeking info on where y'all were this past weekend and only Sniper provided a response and I am not sure I believe his story.

I actually am slightly curious whether the lack of presence in MA was politically or management directed or whether I just didn't have my eyes sufficiently open or whether you y'all found more important things to do that to harass a-holes or whether you guys had a choice whether to work overtime or enjoy the holiday and chose the later.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Believe it. It was the Memorial Day Meet and Greet...........



LongKnife56 said:


> I came seeking info on where y'all were this past weekend and only Sniper provided a response and I am not sure I believe his story.quote]


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> Believe it. It was the Memorial Day Meet and Greet...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, technically it was THREE of us - the chick in your signature pulled YOU out of the briefcase with the shit sandwich......



Sniper said:


> L4G81 said:
> 
> 
> > Believe it. It was the Memorial Day Meet and Greet...........
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> Well, technically it was THREE of us - the chick in your signature pulled YOU out of the briefcase with the shit sandwich......
> 
> THAT was no shit sandwich........... It was a TUBE steak sub.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok. You win. I got nothing. HAHA



Sniper said:


> L4G81 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, technically it was THREE of us - the chick in your signature pulled YOU out of the briefcase with the shit sandwich......
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> Ok. You win. I got nothing. HAHA
> 
> Next M&G, if we actually meet........ I'm bringing the briefcase. hahahaha


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

With lamb chop as the disguise?



Sniper said:


> L4G81 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. You win. I got nothing. HAHA
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

mtc said:


> Actually he goes as Shari Lewis... he rather enjoys shoving his fist up sheeps butts.


That was NOT a sheep OR a FIST !!!!!!!!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

OMFG....this is getting out of control LOL.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LongKnife56 said:


> Don't you guys bring in enough in tickets to pay for your overtime?
> 
> So I guess you guys had a nice Memorial Day weekend (or as our President would say, Veterans' Day) whether you wanted to or not.
> 
> So, my question is would you rather the overtime, or the holiday?





LongKnife56 said:


> Actually the Maine SP were the only ones that I actually observed out doing (part of) their job.





LongKnife56 said:


> ...in case of the Maine SPers sippping a coffee and enjoying the view at the former Grand View Motel (I don't think it's a Dunkin Donuts, but I could be wrong).





LongKnife56 said:


> I actually am slightly curious whether the lack of presence in MA was politically or management directed or whether I just didn't have my eyes sufficiently open or whether you y'all found more important things to do that to harass a-holes or whether you guys had a choice whether to work overtime or enjoy the holiday and chose the later.


Okay, it's official...you're full of shit.

I actually enjoyed the gun insurance debate I had with this longknife.That discourse showed he has enough intelligence to know how his statements will be percieved. I don't buy this "uh...yeah...MSP management direction of assets, yeah sure, that's exactly what I meant".

You can't play the ignorance card with cops. We can smell the intracacies of bullshit better than a diary farmer.

Delta, to answer your question, could it very well be that since Massachusetts has a secondary seatbelt enforcement law, we didn't get any federal funding for this whole "Click it or ticket" campaign from the DOT? I heard the radio ad: "Cops are cracking down..." My response was "We are? No one told me..."


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Let's see. I drove quite a bit over the latter part of last week and over the weekend in the areas mentioned. In Maine, I saw two obvious trooper cars on 95 writing tickets (one marked and one traditional unmarked blue). I also saw one Maine trooper in his unmarked black Mustang slip out from the the inside travel lane and pick off a speeder who whizzed past us doing around 90. This was on one trip from Scarboro down to the NH line.
Coming into NH I saw two troopers running radar to the Hampton tolls. I also saw two S.P. cycle units out there running radar beneath a bridge in Greenland.
Memorial Day on my trip over 101 early in the morning I spotted one Dodge Charer, fully marked, in the eastbound lane writing. On my return trip from I spotted an unmarked CV running radar and that same Charger writing. I also saw two SP Cycle officers on the roadway. There were also no fewer than six local units running radar on the roadways I noted between Manchester and the seacoast. I didn't get into Mass but I can assure you they were also out down there as well. As far as NH troopers "chewing fat" in the median I trust you took the time to listen to the conversation otherwise you'd not know whether or not they were discussing official business which sometimes happens on the job. It is entirely possible they were waiting for word from the aircraft that a speeder was approaching. I think the next time you question the numbers of troopers on the roads or their alertness you try re-driving the route at about 80 mph. Perhaps you'll be surprised.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I confess I was just trying to stir the pot and for that I apologize. You guys did not disappoint. I had fun with it and I think some of you did also.

The fact remains that compared to the past there were far fewer of you out there this weekend for whatever reason and I was mildy curious. But I am not so curious that I will try going 80 next weekend to find out if I missed any of you.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Because many of the people that have been enjoying this website for years, are now getting sick of bullshit like this, from people like you, and not visiting it anymore. It's time this website's administrators just ban you assholes instead of tolerating it.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LongKnife56 said:


> *I confess I was just trying to stir the pot and for that I apologize. You guys did not disappoint. I had fun with it and I think some of you did also.*
> 
> The fact remains that compared to the past there were far fewer of you out there this weekend for whatever reason and I was mildy curious. But I am not so curious that I will try going 80 next weekend to find out if I missed any of you.


PLEASE is it really necessary to act like a complete and total d*uche?
only n00bs reserve the right to act like that.. :fu2:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

BEVERLY — At a sobriety checkpoint Saturday night, Beverly and state police pulled over 27 cars and arrested 12 people. 
"That's reasonable," said Massachusetts State Police Lt. Robert Krom. "We've had higher amounts, depending on the night." 
The roadblock was on the inbound lane of the Veterans Memorial Bridge at Cabot and Water streets, from 11 p.m. to 3 a.m. During that time, about 200 cars passed through. Krom said Memorial Day weekend is one of the busier times to find people driving under the influence of alcohol. 
The police schedule various checkpoints on a regular basis throughout the state. Krom said they try to target busy roads, and especially roads that have a history of car crashes, particularly related to incidents of people driving under the influence of alcohol. 
He said he doesn't know when the last checkpoint was in Beverly but believes this is the first time it was performed at the Veterans Memorial Bridge. 
The state police have been conducting sobriety checkpoints for the last 20 years, Krom said. It's one of the many safety programs the Beverly Police Department participates in throughout the year. Others include "Click It or Ticket," "Drunk Driving: Over the Limit Under Arrest" and "Road Respect


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

The mister was in town for a week and we spent the weekend in Rockport and Hampton. I've no idea what your man was on about here but I was rather surprised that there weren't more police out too. I had told him that the cops in Hampton were quite visible and always around, but there wasn't the same volume as I've seen in the past. Was that his point? I personally chose to stay at hotels for the weekend and not be on the road. 

For those of you that had to give up your weekend, thank you for keeping the rest of us safe. For those of you that were able to enjoy it....Excellent. No matter where you're from - Freedom isn't Free.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Y'all pull each others chains regularly so I thought I could do so also. But I have now learned that to be able to do that here you've gotta be a member of the ole boyz. The fact that I am a conservative, law abiding citizen and supporter of the police is not good enough. Lesson learned.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

As far as the comment by Bos. Irish Lass take a look at the facts presented here three weeks ago. This certainly relates to her observations:

The problem here Koz is that towns like Revere and Hampton usually do not dedicate patrols to the beach until the "season" of highest use. Yes MSP does have a station there in Revere but it is not at the same staffing level as summer. 
Hampton and other beach communities beefed up patrols in the spring when weather was good knowing full well "skip days" at schools in Mass and NH bring out the kiddies to play. In the past "beach patrols" used to come on strong and "show the flag" early to establish a no-nonsense enforcement which would impact the summer months.
Now with budgets cut that staffing level is not there and it will not be there for the rest of the summer. It will be interesting to see what will happen come July and August. Hampton has already had gun arrests on the beach and I'm sure it ain't going to get any better. 
Citizens have to realize every dollar cut from policing (or any other public service) means a lower standard of life for their communities. It's not belt tightening, it's belt loosening and sooner or later the pants will fall down leaving all our asses out in the breeze.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Delta, to answer your question, could it very well be that since Massachusetts has a secondary seatbelt enforcement law, *we didn't get any federal funding for this whole "Click it or ticket"* campaign from the DOT? I heard the radio ad: "Cops are cracking down..." My response was "We are? No one told me..."


I can't speak for alot of departments, but mine gets the Click it/Ticket money every time, as well as You Drink, drive, lose, and "Road respect." They give it out, you just have to ask for it. I know neighboring towns get it too.



LongKnife56 said:


> The fact remains that compared to the past there were far fewer of you out there this weekend for whatever reason and I was mildy curious.


Dude...enough. Noone cares, jerkoff.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I would have thought that you guys would appreciate that someone noticed the lower than expected police presence on the first major holiday of the summer season (as I was expecting more of a "show the flag.")

(I actually think two troopers on the NH Thruway is about what could be expected, as it is only 15 miles. Two on the ME TPike is a little light but I was favorably impressed with their impartiality on going after what were probably Mainers (as they were northbound just out of Kittery late Monday night - not a time or a place for out of staters).

In other years the MA politicians announced public safety campaigns for major holidays so they can thump their chests and say what good things they are doing for the citizenry. I guess Duval is too busy this year to do that - doing what, God only knows. (But I am not really complaining that he is not doing that much.)

Because of the economy everyone is cutting back. I happen to think essential government services (police, fire, defense) should never be cut back. While one holiday weekend may not conclusively confirm it, it appears that MA is cutting back police services.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was sopping-up a dead lemming Monday morning...driver charged MV homicide. Does that count, seeing as it wasn't a speeding V?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*LongKnife56* you are being an asshole just STFU take this as a warning.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Another thread bites the dust, Closed


----------

